# Project Paris



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Having sold off the Prince Ltd and my other 08 stuff I found myself down to my last Pina  without a backup or rain bike, so off to eBay I went looking for a bargain. This was what I started with, a "pre-loved" Paris in remarkably good condition. All it really needed was new headset bearings... but I had other plans.
*Before*








*In Paint*








*Hangin Bits*








*Ready to Roll*
































*thank you "Nani"*


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

You are just quite the handy man aren't you? Did you paint the frame yourself? Buy a sticker set, or really good paint job? 

And the Edge rims? They seem to get more and more common, especially on weightweenies. Are they stiff enough? Lew being the complete opposite to stiff, while Bora being the classic with the perfect balance of lightness and stiffness. 

Respecting you racing background and opinions, especially comments on the wheels would be very welcome.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Sacke said:


> You are just quite the handy man aren't you? Did you paint the frame yourself? Buy a sticker set, or really good paint job?


He had it professionally painted... Thread about it a week or so back IIRC.

EDIT: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=166889


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Sacke said:


> You are just quite the handy man aren't you? Did you paint the frame yourself? Buy a sticker set, or really good paint job?


Joes Bicycle Painting 

I used to restore and paint vintage sports cars as a hobby so Initially I had aspirations of painting the frame myself. Since the frame was such a bargain I decided to use some "Prince money" and have it done professionally. Joe's is located in Monterey County here in Northern California. They do all the paint work for Calfee Design which is located next door. They also do all the paint & finish work for Zipp. They've repaired many of my carbon bikes previously and have been at the state of the art in carbon design for 30+ years. I can't say enough good thinks about Joe's Bicycle Paint.
You definitely get what you pay for at Joe's :thumbsup: 

On the Paris, most of the logos are paint. Working closely with Joe, we grabbed photos off the web supplied by myself, then PhotoShopped all the logos and made new decals & stencils. I wanted it to be speced exatly like the the "team issue" which turned out to be a bigger job than Joe or myself assumed. 3 weeks later, I think the results speak for themself? It isn't an exact replica as Joe 'needed' to put his 'signiture' on the job. The difference is in the 'PINARELLO' logos on the top, downtubes & seatube. On the factory version these logos are in black paint, where as on the "JBP" Paris, they are in reverse screen showing off the carbon weave below. A very nice touch, IMHO.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful! How much did the paint job run you?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Sacke said:


> And the Edge rims? They seem to get more and more common, especially on weightweenies. Are they stiff enough? Lew being the complete opposite to stiff, while Bora being the classic with the perfect balance of lightness and stiffness.
> Respecting you racing background and opinions, especially comments on the wheels would be very welcome.


Today, the Edge Composite rim, whether it be the tubular or clincher is the 'state of the art' in composite wheel technology. That's not just my opinion, all the cycling media are drooling over these hoops. Google Edge Composites.

Both my Edge Composite wheelsets (38C / 45C) are clinchers so comparing them to any tubular wheelset is apples to oranges. I have a set of 68mm tubulars being built as we speak for my TT bike and I will report back when I recieve them. Also, Edge Composites only manufactures the carbon rim, not the entire wheelset so you/me are free to select your hubs/spokes/nipples and build them to your specs. For me, that offers the ability to create a superior custom wheelset. Build them as stiff as your heart desires. My 38C's incorporate a SL+ PowerTap. My 45C's have the new American Classic 52gram hubs.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

sbthaut said:


> Beautiful! How much did the paint job run you?


$500 well spent. For the amount of hours spent on this project, that equates to minimum wage for a maximum job.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

rhauft said:


> $500 well spent. For the amount of hours spent on this project, that equates to minimum wage for a maximum job.


...couldn't stay away from a lonely frame needing a little love, eh? I'm totally impressed by the level of detail and commitment you put on all your bikes, especially the Paris. It looks terrific. What are the cages you're using on both of them?


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Gotta say, after seeing how well that turned out, I'm terribly tempted to throw a Prince paint scheme on my FP3....


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

the genie said:


> ...couldn't stay away from a lonely frame needing a little love, eh? I'm totally impressed by the level of detail and commitment you put on all your bikes, especially the Paris. It looks terrific. What are the cages you're using on both of them?


 The cages are Winwood 
Thanks Genie, (you should see my sock drawer)  The Paris looked so lonely & homely with nobody bidding on it. I had no choice but to liberate it. I had been looking for a bargain Paris for quite some time, preferably a team issue. Finding one in my size at the right price was the trick. Plan B was having one painted to match. The fact is, call it therapy, but I love building my bikes myself, almost as much as I love riding and racing them. My father was an aeronautical engineer and he could build anything, and we did! It goes back to my childhood when we would restore everything from vintage airplanes & cars to repairing and restoring our household appliances. Since then I've restored vintage Harley's, Hondas, Healy's, Porsche's and of course many many bicycles. My next project is a CX bike, but I've got all summer to work on it.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Lipstick on a pig?*



sbthaut said:


> Gotta say, after seeing how well that turned out, I'm terribly tempted to throw a Prince paint scheme on my FP3....


*just kidding*
That would be asking a lot more from any painter, not to mention the misrepresentation you would be perpetrating. 
I'd save that money and put it towards your next bike, maybe an actual Prince. Ride your FP3 like you stole it, in all it's glory.
It's a great bike in its own right, top 1%


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice paint job, totally worth it.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Rhauft,

I gotta say that you are *"The Man"* when it comes to true Pinarello love and dedication! It's always a real pleasure staring at the beauty of your builds and the detail. Nice freaking work here! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> I gotta say that you are *"The Man"* when it comes to true Pinarello love and dedication! It's always a real pleasure staring at the beauty of your builds and the detail. Nice freaking work here! :thumbsup:


Shucks, you're gonna make me blush :blush2: 

Here's the next upgrade:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*ceramic headset bearings*

No comments about these beautiful 100% ceramic bearings  
Recieved and installed yesterday. They are 1/2 the weight of the standard steel headset bearings they replace. 
I'll be testing them out today in the rain. If the headset doesn't explode I'll order a set for the Prince as well.

Total weight of the 55cm Paris/Red/Edge45C: 15.30 lb. = 6.940 kg

Total weight of the 56cm Prince/Red/Edge45C: 15.08 lb. = 6.840 kg.

Both bikes have the exact same components including Speedplay X1 pedals & Winwood cages. 
Only exception is the the Fulcrum Racing RS crankset on the Prince. (-63grams)

Net +37 grams (Paris)


----------



## R_lara (May 7, 2009)

Hello

Rhauft what year is this your paris and what price would think be right for a used 07 paris very good condition.

Thanks


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

R_lara said:


> Rhauft what year is this your paris and what price would think be right for a used 07 paris very good condition.


05 - Frameset or complete bike? Framesets are selling on eBay for well under $2K depending on condition, size, color etc. 
Complete bike would depend build.


----------



## R_lara (May 7, 2009)

its a complete bike dura ace 7800 most stem eston handle bar and its selling for 2,500 do you think its a good deal? oh, no wheels but if purchased ill use my Mavic ES

Thanks


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

That seems very reasonable. Make sure it's never been crashed/repaired.


----------



## R_lara (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, im going to pull the trigger on this one ill post pictures as soon as i have it.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

rhauft said:


> 05 - Frameset or complete bike? Framesets are selling on eBay for well under $2K depending on condition, size, color etc.
> Complete bike would depend build.


How do you tell what year your Paris model is??
Also how would you tell if one has been crashed or repaired??


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

OscarTheGreat said:


> How do you tell what year your Paris model is??
> Also how would you tell if one has been crashed or repaired??


Last number of your serial is the vintage.

Look for cracks or any abnormal anomalies in the carbon. Look for bulges in the carbon. A poorly repaired carbon frame may have a build-up or buldge on the area that was repaired. If the frame is not painted, look for areas where the carbon weave is inconsistent or of different quality.
I purchased my Paris 2nd hand on eBay. Because it was 'naked' with just a clear coat finish, I was able to inspect it visually for any defects or impact areas. Painted areas need to be scrutinized more carefully as you can hide repairs under paint much more easily


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

*UCI White Paris Repaint*

I have been motivated by this post for a number of years and with my Paris (UCI white) looking a little tired I have taken the plunge and sent her off to be striped and repainted.
I have attempted to keep the design very similar to an original Paris using lines of the CaisseTeam issue and other models but with my own paint scheme.
Basically it is:
Black Gloss Details
Matte Weave Front End
Matte Black Rear End
Some Red and Metallic Grey Highlights

I have also had my MOst Integrated Bars (RED) repainted in Matte finish (Weave/Black) and minimised the number of logos.

I have never lost my love for the ride of this bike or the look of it's more traditional geometry so parting with it wasnt an option. Here are a couple of images the designer has finalised.
The only thing I have 'hated' is the ONDA fork logo...its gone!! As has all but the main logos.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

OscarTheGreat said:


> I have been motivated by this post for a number of years and with my Paris (UCI white) looking a little tired I have taken the plunge and sent her off to be striped and repainted.
> I have attempted to keep the design very similar to an original Paris using lines of the CaisseTeam issue and other models but with my own paint scheme.
> Basically it is:
> Black Gloss Details
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how this project turns out. Who's doing the work?


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Paint My Bike | Custom carbon fibre repairs and finishing.

these guys in queensland, australia.


----------



## dfstan (Oct 22, 2012)

simply awesome!!!!!


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

*Final before build*

Here is a couple of quick pics from the painter. I havent seen it in the flesh yet but on these I am definitely excited.

Particularly when it has started as White UCI; Red MOst bars. They were really excited with the end result.

I'll post another of the final build in a few days.
- Chorus 11
- Shamal Wheels
- Fizik Seat


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Congratulations Oscar, looking fantastic! frame looks beautiful. Funny how you went almost the exact opposite of my Paris  I always liked the UCI white Paris but your renovation looks great. I sold my Paris last year and seeing yours makes me miss it. Looking forward to seeing the finished build.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

*Paris Reborn*

Here is some final images of the build. I fully understood the 'faux pax' by changing the paint scheme on an original but I am completely wrapped with the outcome.
Excuse the dust, just got back from the maiden roll around....


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Congratulations Oscar, beautiful bike. You've got to be happy with that.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

rhauft said:


> Congratulations Oscar, beautiful bike. You've got to be happy with that.


Thanks for the inspiration. Completely happy w end result and process.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Oscar, looks great!

Suggestion: Never photograph an object against that horrible corrugated background. That first image gave me a headache!


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

rhauft said:


> Congratulations Oscar, beautiful bike. You've got to be happy with that.


I have been presented with a difficult proposition:

Purchase a friends Dogma 60.1 Bob SR11 w Campy Bora for a good price. Only catch is the Project Paris will need to be shipped off and sold to a good home. Very hard decision. Very much a heart or head scenario. Any advice out there??


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly I would keep the Paris. It is a dogma just uses diff carbon but exact dimensions of the dogma. So I personally would not bother. Only upgrade is bragging rights.


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

When I was shopping for a Pinarello I was torn between the Dogma and Paris. In the end I found the Paris a little bit more compliant and less jarring to my body. Depending on the type of riding you do the Paris might be a better fit (plus you have a one off custom Paris which negates the bragging rights of owning a Dogma :thumbsup.


----------

